# Brand new ADATA SSD runs way hot and throttle!



## rezasmith (Nov 19, 2020)

So i just got this SSD today , it's ADATA SU650 480GB and i was really surprised , at first i encountered a bug where data written was 700TB before even making a partition (spoiler alert : it's 25660TB after a couple of hours LOL) so this is not too much of a problem just a software bug

but then after monitoring for a bit i realized the temperature is WAY HIGH , my windows is on my other ssd and im not even using the ssd in anyway and it idles at 67C as i'm writing this , it was lower before but it is 67c right now

when it was cooler i did run crystaldisk and the speed was actually impressive but when i noticed the temp went higher than 70c i ran crystaldisk again and it throttled to hell (screenshots at the end)

So I can't really refund it but i think i can get another one , but what i'm scared of right now is that all of SU650 SSDs are this bad , is this the case?


----------



## xrobwx71 (Nov 25, 2020)

I'd return and get another. Although not impossible, it would be rare if they were all bad. 

Make sure your case is clean and gets plenty of airflow. 
Make sure the firmware is updated.

I do see some hits about Hi temp and underperforming with a Google search in 2018.


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 25, 2020)

Yep, I had the exact same problem with the same exact drive, it always stayed at something like 60C, at idle, under load, just after a cold boot, no matter what. It also reported lower speeds than I saw in reviews.

I returned it.









						SSD overheating and underperforming
					

Just bough a 480GB ADATA SU650 and something doesn't seem alright with it. I wasn't expecting it to be as fast or faster than my other 850 EVO but the speeds I am getting are even below what my HDD does. Then I noticed that the temperature of the drive is really high , around 60-64c. It just...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## rezasmith (Nov 25, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> Yep, I had the exact same problem with the same exact drive, it always stayed at something like 60C, at idle, under load, just after a cold boot, no matter what. It also reported lower speeds than I saw in reviews.
> 
> I returned it.
> 
> ...


yeah i read your post when i was searching at first
i just called warranty and told them about the temp issue and they said bring it , it definitely has problems so i might go there and get a new one
problem is i can't really refund it , its not in their policy since we're not with direct contact with adata where i live so
im just really hoping i get one where is not defected but will see i guess

but this one is really messed but , fun fact the max temp i reached with this one is 92C !!! and im not even using it , not even for operating system or anything, ill share some pics

this is from adata : total power on of 4 days!!!








now this is my samsung ssd which i had for more than 995days and look at max temp ever captured!


----------

